# etymotic er-4 aftermarket low-microphonics cable?



## carmatic

hey guys, i love my er4's sound and isolation, but im getting kind of irritated by how much noise the cable picks up... wearing them over the ears are beginning to hurt and it only helps somewhat
   
  recently i have discovered that the drivers can be detached from the cable, so i was wondering if anyone makes cables which can replace the one which comes with the er-r earphones
  it would also have to include the resistor that is built into the stock etymotic cable which defines if the er-4 is a P , an S or a B


----------



## batphink

AW Audio Accessory in Hong Kong sells Westone cable adapters.  They are available in P, S and B versions.
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ETYMOTIC-ER4-IN-EARPHONE-CABLE-ADAPTOR-B-S-P-/290534436159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a533ad3f


----------



## PanamaRed

Just out of curiosity, how old are your ER-4's? I only ask because I bought a pair of ER-4P's a few years ago and my original pair's cable was extraordinarily microphonic. However, I had to return them to Etymotic because one of the drivers stopped working. The second pair they sent me had a cable that was not microphonic to my ears at all. Very odd.


----------



## Chris_Himself

The new ER-4 cables are less microphonic but still really bad, I'd recommend using the shirt clip if you don't already.
   
  That Westone adapter looks awesome, I build cables for those and now I'm glad to have an option for fellow Ety lovers! Super awesome!


----------



## carmatic

well guys i've completely forgotten about this thread since i started listening to my er-4p's with my shirt off, since thats where most of the microphonics come from
  but then one pair of my er-4p's started have the left side cutting out, it seems that the cable is giving at the flexible base which attaches to the driver units .... the skin of the wiring is torn and i could see bare copper
   
  so yeah , not only are the cables badly microphonic, they also dont last that long... best start looking for a Westone ES cable now....


----------



## guido

Do those Ety S version adapters have the 75 ohm resistors built in so they will transform my current ER4P into ER4S?
   
  Which cable form the same suppliers will work with the adapters?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





guido said:


> Do those Ety S version adapters have the 75 ohm resistors built in so they will transform my current ER4P into ER4S?
> 
> Which cable form the same suppliers will work with the adapters?


 


  You can use those 75 ohm resister adapters with any IEM cable, ER4 included. A lot of people already do. The S adapters do indeed turn them in ER4S


----------



## guido

I was asking if these adapters have the 75ohm resistors built in


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





guido said:


> I was asking if these adapters have the 75ohm resistors built in


 

  No they do not, I've verified this, the resistor needs to either be added onto your ES cable (easy to do if you reterminate it, the resistor can be concealed within the plug) or you can use the S adapter.
   
  If you can stretch for it, Apuresound makes a beautiful replacement cable that provides sonic benefits for what I believe to be a modest price considering they kind of have the monopoly on stock-pinned Ety cables.


----------



## guido

Then I do not understand why they sell an S a P and a B version?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





guido said:


> Then I do not understand why they sell an S a P and a B version?


 

  
  DOH!
   
  *Epic facepalm*
   
  Disregard everything I said. That would explain some things...


----------



## gixxerwimp

Oh man, I just wrote up a complete tutorial for doing this mod, and the editor blew up and lost it all ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Here we go again.
  
 I recently bought some ER•4PTs, loving the sound, but hating the "microphonics" (technically, it's "cable noise" as microphonics is something entirely different, but anyways ...). I used the info in this thread to buy and install awwan's AW Audio ER•4 adapters for Shure cables and am now in Etymotic Nirvana.
  
awwan has adapters for 4S, 4P and 4B models, with the necessary resistors (and capacitors for 4B) inside the adapter casing. If you have the 4S, you can convert it to a 4P by using the "P" adapter and then go back to 4S at any time using the _P-to-S adapter_ (basically a 75 Ω resistor in series), which awwan also sells for much less than the OEM unit.
  
 This is the *4P adapter - Shure cable version* that I bought from awwan.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/290630811020
  
*Note:* This mod likely voids your warranty, but you can easily revert back to the stock cable should you ever need to send your ER•4 back to Etymotic for servicing.
  
 On with the tutorial!
  
 While waiting for the adapters and cable to arrive, I used this stopgap method (found here) to wear them more easily over-ear. The stock cables were still really noisy. Don't think you can find a noiser cable, braided or not.
 
  
 I used a pair of side cutters to start prying the stock cable connectors off of the armature enclosure. Work slowly from all directions to avoid bending the pins.

  
 When the cutters start touch the pins, find something thin to stick between the pins to continue prying the connector off, like a very small screwdriver or a nail (I used an old dental hygenist's scaling tool I got from my dentist a long time ago - can't remember what I wanted it for). Work slowly to pull the connector straight out so as not to bend the pins.

  
 When it's off, it looks like this. The fatter pointy pin goes into the larger hole with the visible copper lining.
 
  
 This is the orientation of the AW Audio adapter compared to the stock connector. I started with the left earpiece, so you can see a blue "P" indicating the left side and 4P version.
 
  
 Now insert the adapter with the orientation shown (fatter pointy pin goes into the larger hole with the visible copper lining). Carefully press the adapter pins into the armature enclosure, being careful not to bend the pins. I was able to do it with just finger pressure.
 
  
 And voilà! We're ready to connect the Shure cable. The adapter with the red "P" label is for the right earpiece.
 
  
 And the finished product. I used the Shure CBL-M-K cable with 1-button remote for convenience with my Samsung Note 3 and Galaxy S3.
 
  
 How they look worn over-ear. The Shure cables with remote have a bend that their other cables don't. This doesn't seem to be a problem as you can insert the ER•4s at whatever orientation works for you, either for over-ear or straight down.
 
  
 Happy "microphonics free" listening!


----------



## Mooses9

I find this mod very interesting.


----------



## Happy Camper

I use small dog hair bands (real small rubber bands) and loop it in a similar bundle. It helps but don't stop the problem. The best way I've found is to ground the wire under my hat to neutralize that mechanical energy. That with the rubber bands does a pretty good job. I've always wondered if a mold would stop this.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

gixxerwimp said:


> Spoiler: awesome tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Two short questions:
  
 1. As you said straight cables aren't a problem for over ear use. Just wanted to confirm, as i do not need the microphones. 
http://www.amazon.com/Shure-EAC64BK-Detachable-Earphone-Earphones/dp/B0046HADYQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1424895816&sr=1-2&keywords=Shure+cable
  
 2. Does the adapter's Westone cable version work the same way? Just to reconfirm in case I go for this.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290630811020?rmvSB=true
  
 What do the versions mean?
 Which version is the most reliable (connector wise)?
  
 Again, Kudos.
 Thanks.


----------



## gixxerwimp

happy camper said:


> I use small dog hair bands (real small rubber bands) and loop it in a similar bundle. It helps but don't stop the problem. The best way I've found is to ground the wire under my hat to neutralize that mechanical energy. That with the rubber bands does a pretty good job. I've always wondered if a mold would stop this.




I know what you mean. There's still a lot of noise wearing over-ear with the stock cable. I think it's because of the stiffness and hard insulating sheath, thus allowing it to transfer mechanical energy very efficiently. 

Changing cables has made a huge difference. There's still some noise, but I think it's almost unavoidable due to the extreme insertion depth required for the ER•4s. Comply tips reduce it by providing a bit of mechanical damping, but the highs and lows are affected (for me) so I'm sticking with the tri-flanges for now.


----------



## gixxerwimp

thedreamthinker said:


> Two short questions:
> 
> 1. As you said straight cables aren't a problem for over ear use. Just wanted to confirm, as i do not need the microphones.
> http://www.amazon.com/Shure-EAC64BK-Detachable-Earphone-Earphones/dp/B0046HADYQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1424895816&sr=1-2&keywords=Shure+cable
> ...




1. Should work fine with any straight Shure connector cable, unless your tragus sticks out at the exact position you want the adapter and cable to go.

2. I only saw an old Westone version adapter in awwan's listing and it was "S". Wanting the "P", the Shure version was my only option at the time. But he may have added to his inventory. If by "work the same way", you mean the resistors are in the adapters, then I think they are. Best to drop awwan a line if you're uncertain and want to confirm. I don't know anything about UE connectors. BTW, you're eBay link goes to the "P" Shure version.


----------



## gixxerwimp

> What do the versions mean?
> Which version is the most reliable (connector wise)?




@TheDreamthinker, you seem to have edited your question. 

The ER•4s come in 3 flavours: B, P and S. They have different resistors (and capacitors for the B) inside the pod just below the Y-join. You can find lots of info here about the respective sound of each. 

awwan's adapters have the resistors (and capacitors) inside them, so all you need is a normal cable. 

As for which connector is more reliable, I can't help you as all my experience with changing headphone cables can be seen in my tutorial. But FWIW, Westone have gone to the same MMXC used by Shure. In any case, this would give you lots of aftermarket options. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/683866/shure-215-vs-535-limited-edition/15#post_9850559


----------



## Jazic

thedreamthinker said:


> 1. As you said *straight cables* aren't a problem for over ear use. Just wanted to confirm, as i do not need the microphones.
> http://www.amazon.com/Shure-EAC64BK-Detachable-Earphone-Earphones/dp/B0046HADYQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1424895816&sr=1-2&keywords=Shure+cable


 
  
 Does anyone mind uploading a pic of a non-angled cable instead of the angled Shure cable?
  
 And also to clarify this "P Shure Cable Adapter" has the 25-30 ohm resistor included in the adapter?
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/290630811020?rmvSB=true


----------



## crazychile

I just found this thread and have an old (8yrs) pair of ER-4Ps that I've been meaning to send into Etymotic for a cable replacement. (One channel is intermittent depending on the cable angle). Thanks for the info here as I think the mods look great. I have a few questions:
  
 1. I have ER-4Ps. If I replace the cable with something that doesn't have the resistor, does that effectively turn it into an "S" version?
 1A. Can an S Version be used straight from an iPhone with satisfactory results? I have a portable amp that  I could use with it, but just wondering how it would work unamped.
 2. I've sort of gotten used to the cable microphonics, and I understand that is one of the advantages of using an aftermarket cable. But has anyone noticed an improvement in sound quality by using a different cable?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## gixxerwimp

jazic said:


> Does anyone mind uploading a pic of a non-angled cable instead of the angled Shure cable?
> 
> And also to clarify this "P Shure Cable Adapter" has the 25-30 ohm resistor included in the adapter?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290630811020?rmvSB=true




Yes, that's the adapter I bought. It has the correct resistor for 4P.

I only have the curved Shure cable, but I don't think it's too hard to imagine what a straight one would look like. I did a Google image search for "er-4 shure cable", but didn't come up with anything useful, though my photos did turn up


----------



## gixxerwimp

crazychile said:


> 1. I have ER-4Ps. If I replace the cable with something that doesn't have the resistor, does that effectively turn it into an "S" version?
> 1A. Can an S Version be used straight from an iPhone with satisfactory results? I have a portable amp that  I could use with it, but just wondering how it would work unamped.
> 2. I've sort of gotten used to the cable microphonics, and I understand that is one of the advantages of using an aftermarket cable. But has anyone noticed an improvement in sound quality by using a different cable?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




No resistor will leave you with only the impedance of the BA driver, which would be far to low. The 4P is 27 ohms and the 4S is 100 ohms. 
http://www.etymotic.com/consumer/earphones/er4.html

As to how the 4S sounds unamped, try searching the "If you still love your Etymotics" thread.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/538615/if-you-still-love-etymotic-er4-this-is-the-thread-for-you


----------



## Jazic

gixxerwimp said:


> No resistor will leave you with only the impedance of the BA driver, which would be far to low.




I was about to ask that exact question. 

What is the ohm rating of the B? Wondering what the difference is.


----------



## Mooses9

jazic said:


> I was about to ask that exact question.
> 
> What is the ohm rating of the B? Wondering what the difference is.


 
 seems to be the same as the er4 series per they per they are offering the adapter to make it like the S series.


----------



## gixxerwimp

jazic said:


> gixxerwimp said:
> 
> 
> > No resistor will leave you with only the impedance of the BA driver, which would be far too low.
> ...




http://www.head-fi.org/t/538615/if-you-still-love-etymotic-er4-this-is-the-thread-for-you/5655#post_11447442

http://www.head-fi.org/t/506087/review-etymotic-er4p-er4s-the-living-legends

http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/08/p2b-adapter-for-etymotic-research-er-4p.html?m=1


----------



## crazychile

gixxerwimp said:


> No resistor will leave you with only the impedance of the BA driver, which would be far to low. The 4P is 27 ohms and the 4S is 100 ohms.
> http://www.etymotic.com/consumer/earphones/er4.html
> 
> As to how the 4S sounds unamped, try searching the "If you still love your Etymotics" thread.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/538615/if-you-still-love-etymotic-er4-this-is-the-thread-for-you


 

 Thanks. I think I had started reading that thread back when it was started. It's huge now....4S being 100 ohms isn't really too bad. I may have etymotic change mine to the 4S when I have them replace the cable. I have a couple portable amps I could use if the standard output of the iPhone isn't good enough.
  
 Has anyone recently found parts to DIY their Etys (like the Westone adapter piece) without going to ebay? I didn't see anything when I looked yesterday, which is why I'm considering just sending my ER-4Ps back to Etymotic.


----------



## gixxerwimp

crazychile said:


> gixxerwimp said:
> 
> 
> > No resistor will leave you with only the impedance of the BA driver, which would be far to low. The 4P is 27 ohms and the 4S is 100 ohms.
> ...


 
  
 Suggest putting 4P resistors in the cable (either Ety OEM or DIY w/ AWWAN adapters) and using a 4P-to-4S adapter. That way you can switch back and forth from P-to-S as you please. If you get the 4S cable, you CAN'T reduce the impedance with an adapter.
  
 Ety's OEM adapter is pricey, and there are lots available on eBay.
 http://www.etymotic.com/er38-24.html 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/291329605627 (AWWAN)


----------

